# CPT code 92941



## carolynn970@gmail.com (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a patient with Non-St segment elevation MI. Revascularization was done on 3 vessels. There is no documentation as to to which vessel was occluded, do I code these as 92941 or 92928?


----------



## jenneverett (Jul 23, 2015)

*You'll need more information*

Does the report state the cath was emergent? If so, I would query the doctor for the culprit lesion of the NSTEMI  and then if the other vessels were from separate "families" 92928-59-XX (RC, LD, LC...) for each stent placed.

Hope that helps

Jennifer Everett, CPC


----------



## TWinsor (Jul 29, 2015)

i would code 92928 unless the documentation supports the PCI during an AMI in order to use the 92941.  

HTH


----------

